
Human intelligence: have we reached the limit of knowledge? - hhs
https://phys.org/news/2019-10-human-intelligence-limit-knowledge.html
======
keiferski
A rather long article and yet no mention of basic related philosophical ideas
such as The Problem of Induction, the limitations of Empiricism, or even a
mention of Epistemology. I really wish more physicists (and scientists in
general) would study the philosophy of science prior to asking philosophical
questions about science.

[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/induction-
problem/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/induction-problem/)

[https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/scientific-
realism/](https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/scientific-realism/)

------
abrax3141
No. Next question.

